# Kalender 2012: Tiere am Teich



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten "Tiere am Teich" Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012: Tiere am Teich*

hab mal bissl Getier zusammengesucht


----------

